# zuca pro bag or yazmo traincase



## macgirl146 (Feb 7, 2012)

i work for mac i hardly have time do freelance but i just have soo much stufff ! and when i do freelance when i get a chance i need something to store my makeup what do you guys prefer better yazmo or zuca pro ?


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Feb 8, 2012)

Yazmo has an awful lot of traincases, so it would depend on which one you're refferring to.  Personally, I didn't care for my zuca and got rid of it pretty quickly.  Some friends are in love with it, some aren't.  It really comes down strongly to personal preference.


----------



## paparazziboy (Feb 8, 2012)

i really love my zuca its nice for my freelancing gigs i work for MAC as well so you know how much makeup we have and get. its nice to be able to condense your kit. leaning how to use what you have and make it work. i love that i can work out of each of the bags in it so i can keep organized. im thinking of filming a new kits video of for my zuca since i have changed a lot i have a video of what i use and its about my zuca


----------

